# fishfinder ???



## tincansailor (Oct 3, 2008)

I have an Alumacraft 14' flat bottom boat. I am intrested in getting a fishfinder to use in it. Will there be any interference from the boat because it is aluminum? Looking not to spend a lot of money so which one would be a recommended and reliable unit? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Zum (Oct 3, 2008)

Not sure what you mean.
Are you looking to put a through hull transducer?
I think they do make some for certain fishfinders,for aluminum hulls.
Other then that,there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 3, 2008)

There should be no interference as long as the transducer is installed properly. What specific features are you looking for? What is your price range?


----------



## tincansailor (Oct 4, 2008)

I am ignorant as to how this stuff works but I was wanting a fish finder that I could use that would be portable, like remove from boat when not in use. Like, put a battery in the boat, hook up the fishfinder and drop something over the side that will find fish. Do they work that way or am I way out of touch with electronic gizmos? I am looking at the 100 dollar or below range. Thanks for the responses. Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## bhos (Oct 4, 2008)

You could get something like this https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_74212_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1 
or this
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90995_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1

and just mount the transducer to a piece of 2x4 and clamp it to the transom when you're in a fish-finding mood. If you go used (check classifieds/craigslist/ebay), you could probably swing a larger 5" display in that price range.


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 4, 2008)

FF's are like alot of other things.....you get what you pay for (lol, atleast as much as anything else now a days), so basically all you should expect to see is bottom depth & some structure. You might be better-off to put the hundred back & add to it until you can get something that will supply you with more info. Hate to see you drop a hun & not be happy with the purchase.

ST


----------



## Zum (Oct 4, 2008)

Theres know stuipd questions here.
Theres alot of people using portable FF and their quite happy with them.
You might get lucky and find something on craiglist,ebay etc.,people are always looking to upgrade this time of year.


----------



## tincansailor (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the info. Never thought about using a 2X4 and clamping to the transom. Will get more knowledgeable about this stuff before I spend any dough on it. I've got a bad habit about buying stuff and find out later that I don't need it or can't understand how to use it and don't have any luck in selling anything. Being on SS now I've got to stop that. At least now I have more time to spend on the water which is where we all would rather be anyway. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 4, 2008)

Not sure if you like to "tinker around" or are good with your hands, but here's how I mounted the transducer on my boat:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4752&hilit=transducer

And it works great. Of course the texture of your transom would play a factor.

ST


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 5, 2008)

tincansailor said:


> Thanks for the replies and the info. Never thought about using a 2X4 and clamping to the transom. Will get more knowledgeable about this stuff before I spend any dough on it. I've got a bad habit about buying stuff and find out later that I don't need it or can't understand how to use it and don't have any luck in selling anything. Being on SS now I've got to stop that. At least now I have more time to spend on the water which is where we all would rather be anyway. Thanks again, guys.




I do the same thing (as do many people here I think). Ask anything, someone on this site will have a great idea I am sure


Welcome to TinBoats


----------



## Popeye (Oct 6, 2008)

Tin Can Sailor? Does that mean you spent some time on a DD, DDG, FF or FFG in your past? Welcome to the site too.


----------



## Mac (Oct 7, 2008)

I recently owned a Lowrance 535, it has a cone within a cone making your picture come from a wide angle shot......great for finding structure and cover.....ended up with a 60 degree field of view. You may want to think on a wide angle finder, you pick up a lot of details other finders may miss. They also have some cheaper wide angle finders at bass pro shops. Just picked up one under a hundred dollars....haven't tried it yet as the new boat is awaiting a trailer.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 7, 2008)

Mac said:


> I recently owned a Lowrance 535, it has a cone within a cone making your picture come from a wide angle shot......great for finding structure and cover.....ended up with a 60 degree field of view. You may want to think on a wide angle finder, you pick up a lot of details other finders may miss. They also have some cheaper wide angle finders at bass pro shops. Just picked up one under a hundred dollars....haven't tried it yet as the new boat is awaiting a trailer.



Depending on how deep you fish. A wide angle is good for shallower water. Not sure off the top of my head the efficeint depths for various cone angles. Sometimes I'm in 100-200 FOW and need a narrow cone and other times I'll be working the 12' drop offs. Been considering using two finders, one for deep water salmon fishing and the other for Crapppie/Walleye and Bassing. If only those side imagers weren't so expensive.


----------



## rebg38 (Oct 7, 2008)

Flounderhead have you checked out the Vexilar Edge 2/3 they might be what you need for your type fishing


----------



## Popeye (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, I did look at them and seems like it would be the ticket. Now I need to figure out how to get the wife to buy off on a $600.00 fish finder ($500.00 reconditioned).


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 7, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Tin Can Sailor? Does that mean you spent some time on a DD, DDG, FF or FFG in your past?...




Same thing I was wondering!  

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## shamoo (Oct 7, 2008)

Got my interest also, Welcome my friend =D>


----------

